# Padding bei GridBagLayout



## vbtricks (6. Feb 2008)

Salut,

mittels GridBagLayout-Manager habe ich mir folgendes Fenster zusammengebastelt:






(die Eingabe-Felder für die Adresse sind ein eigenes Control)

Richtig schön sieht das aber noch nicht aus, die Schrift ist an den Rand gequetscht und zwischen den Controls ist zu wenig Platz.

Wie mache ich denn das am besten? Beim Hinzufügen habe ich versucht, bei den GridBagConstraints ipadx und ipady zu setzen, das hat aber nur dazu geführt, dass die Controls größer wurden. Unter Padding hätte ich mir eher vorgestellt, dass ich den Abstand zwischen Zellenrand und Inhalt vergrößere (wie bei CSS), nicht den von Control-Rand zu Control-Inhalt.


Danke im Voraus,

Stefan


----------



## *Hendrik (6. Feb 2008)

java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/layout/gridbag.html

insets dürfte die Lösung für Dein Problem sein.


----------



## vbtricks (6. Feb 2008)

Salut,

ist sie.


Danke,

Stefan


----------

